# Beginners 4 Day Split..



## Mr T

I've had a few requests for a programme aimed at beginners; the following is a twelve week programme designed specifically for neophyte (new) trainees.

Programme Objectives

The programme will be simple yet effective.

The trainee will see fast results.

The programme can be completed in 30 minutes to an hour.

Some Basic Rules for Beginners

Do not train a muscle that is still sore from a previous workout.

Lower the weights slower than you lift them.

If you are unable to reach your target number of repetitions, use less weight. Once you are able to reach your target number, add weight. Your final rep should be difficult to complete irrespective of rep range.

Do not forget to rest. Take a day off for every two days you train.

Training Split

Mon: Chest and Triceps

Tue: Back and Biceps

Wed: Rest

Thu: Quads and Hamstrings

Fri: Shoulders, Calves, and Abs

Sat: Rest

Sun: Rest

Sets & Repetitions

Week 1-3: 3 sets, 12 reps, 60 second rest between sets

Week 4-6: 4 sets, 8 reps, 90 second rest between sets

Week 7-9: 3 sets, 12 reps, 60 second rest between

Week 10-12: 4 sets, 8 reps, 90 second rest between sets

Exercises

Chest and Triceps: -

Flat Bench Press

Incline Dumbbell Flyes

Lying Triceps Extension (Skull Crushers)

Back and Biceps: -

Wide Grip Chins (can replace with Lat Pull-down)

Dumbbell Row

Standing Barbell Curl

Quads and Hams: -

Squats

Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Dumbbell Lunge

Shoulders, Calves and Abs: -

Seated Dumbbell Press

Upright Row

Standing Calf Raise

Any abdominal exercise

For comprehensive exercise descriptions click on the following link: -

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/exercises.htm

Thanks T.Starks MT....


----------



## #22

Great begginers guide Mr T, and that site helped alot with one or two excercises which i wasn't sure of how to perform.


----------



## Guest

sweet! now I know what im supposed to be doing!


----------



## Guest

Thats some dead helpful information, thanks very much for it.

What I was wondering though, is should i be doing some sort of warm-up exercises beforehand, or is it fine to just go straight into the weights?


----------



## Guest

I have always been told to warm up -your body can only perform at it's best when the heart rate and core temperature has been raised.


----------

